# Belkin network card f5d7010 ver. 7000uk - won't connect



## monkeypants (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm trying to get a Belkin network card f5d7010 ver.7000uk to connect to my D-Link DI-524 router. Basically, the problem I'm having is that when I open the software it doesn't display any networks to connect to. I have phoned Belkin's helpline and all they did was confirm that I had installed the card correctly and suggested I try changing the channel on the router, and see if the network appears on the list. In doing this I discovered that on some channels with WEP encryption turned OFF my laptop does connect to the internet - BUT the Belkin software still doesn't show any available networks and solidly maintains that I am not actually connected to the internet. When I turn WEP on again, it disconnects me from the internet and continues to show nothing under "available networks". I cannot add my network because for some reason the "add" button is greyed out. What I can infer from this is that a) Belkin's software is rubbish, and b) I can only connect without WEP.

Can anyone help me? Ideally I want to be able to turn WEP on and have the network appear on my list of available networks, so I can connect to it obviously by entering the passkey. I'd also like the Belkin software to realise when it is or isn't connected...any ideas?

Edit: I have been on Belkin's website to try to download new software for the card to see if that will solve the problem, but the version I have doesn't seem to be listed? Mine is version 7000uk, the closest the website offers is version 7. Is that the same?


----------



## dvp (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you have any success with this as i have the same problem, the correct driver (v5) has been installed but on the Belkin Wireless networking utility i have no network connections and worse still there doesnt seem to be any way i can add network, this is bizarre !


----------



## ***kb (Dec 2, 2008)

File Category: Network 
Operating System: Windows XP SP1 
File Title: Ralink RT2500 Wireless Adapter Drivers 
File Version: 3.0.2.0 
File Date: 21-02-2006 14:02:05 
File Size: 837168 Bytes 

Technical Note: These are the drivers for the Ralink RT2500 802.11B/G Wireless Network Adapter. 

Filename Install Note Download 
RalinkRT2500WLAN.exe

After download, doubleclick the downloaded file and follow the on-screen instructions in order to install this driver

WORKS WITH BELKIN WIRELESS ADAPTER F5D7010 !.


----------

